# PSD Tutorials



## andre1976 (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

beschäftige mich jetzt schon einige Zeit mit Photoshop und es macht mir tierischen Spass.

Kennt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar andere Seiten mit lehrreichen Tuts.

Freue mich auf eure antworten!

Gruss Andre


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Dezember 2012)

Hallo!

Schaue mal ganz unten am Ende der Seite --> tut kooperieren. 
Dann hätten wir auch noch unsere Photoshop-Tutorials.

Bei YouTube findest Du auch eine Menge PSD-Tutorials (ca. 1,3 Millionen Treffer).
Und Tante Google ist sowieso nicht zu verachten (ca. 33 Millionen Treffer).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
http://abduzeedo.com/tutorials
http://psd.tutsplus.com/category/tutorials/
http://psdlearning.com/

Grüße,
Jan


----------

